# Free Agency Thread



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Feel free to merge with off-season thread, but thought it deserved it's own. 

This off-season has gone GREAT so far. Got our coach. Hopefully got another cornerstone piece in the draft. Now we have to balance out the roster with some proven talent. 

Early rumblings are that we have NO shot at KD (no surprise). May not even get a meeting. Also, DeRozen seems set on finalizing deal to re-sign on day one of free-agency. Also not surprising. DeRozen was never super high on my list anyway.

With that, here's who will be available starting Thursday Night in my order of preference. 

Bigs:
Hassan Whiteside **
Bismack Biyombo
Al Horford **
Ian Mahinmi
Joakim Noah
Festus Ezeli (Restricted) 

Wings (2/3's):
Nic Batum **
Kent Bazemore
Arron Afflalo 
Courtney Lee
Harrison Barnes (Restricted) **

Both Barnes and Ezeli are higher on my list as players, just at the bottom here due to their RFA status. And while everyone on this list is due to be massively overpaid by year's past standards, the players with ** are almost assured to get max offers on this market. I'm almost positive there will be others. 

Now, beggers can't be choosers, so we'll probably take whoever wants to come here on that list. Just my personal preference. What do you guys think? Did I miss anyone?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Evan Fournier RFA?


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

e-monk said:


> Evan Fournier RFA?


Fournier would be great for the Lakers. I think the Magic will match most possible offers though, after trading Oladipo. But if the price is high enough, maybe not.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Chandler Parsons?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes to Fournier, restricted though. Would be at the bottom of the list I made. 

Pass on Parsons. Injuries, cost, fit. I know we need help at basically every position, but I don't see him as either a star or a compliment to our young talent.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748281335106703360
My top choice (after KD). Maybe we can use the KD situation to our advantage. While some cap teams are in a holding pattern, we can put the full court press on Batum and Whiteside.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Batum would fit well with what Luke wants to do but he's gonna be expensive for a 15-5-5 guy


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

max out Noah to have his motor and veteran leadership?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

e-monk said:


> Batum would fit well with what Luke wants to do but he's gonna be expensive for a 15-5-5 guy


With the exception of KD and Lebron, everyone will be vastly overpaid by historical standards. EVERYONE. 

Three things to consider for Batum. For one, his max contract this year won't hurt quite as bad when the cap takes yet another jump next year. For two, teams are obligated to spend 90% of the cap or pay the players on their roster the difference. That means we almost HAVE to spend ~$50 mil this summer. The only way to kick that can down the road is to find a mid-tier player who is willing to take a shorter high salary deal to not lock up space down the road. Either way, teams have to pay up this year. Finally, it's a max four year deal. Which means even if he stays reasonably productive, he won't be that hard to move even two years from now if need be. More than worth it, IMO.

I don't think we're on Noah's radar. Would love to have him, but he is he healthy?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

consider (due to tenure in league): 

Biyombo 'max' starts at 17m
Whiteside 'max' starts at 22m
Batum 'max' starts at 30m (I believe)


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Uncle Drew said:


> I don't think we're on Noah's radar. Would love to have him, but he is he healthy?


in reality Noah is probably a Knicks' fall back after they whiff on a couple other dudes

would love to have Pau too for many of the same reasons - these kids need a few old heads around to keep them on the straight and narrow - bring back Metta!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so if we're not going to make a splash in free agency should we help other teams clear space for their moves in exchange for assets and veterans on short term deals - for instance would we take Bogut off the Ws hands (so they could go after KD) if they threw in a pick or someone like Ian Clark?


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

e-monk said:


> so if we're not going to make a splash in free agency should we help other teams clear space for their moves in exchange for assets and veterans on short term deals - for instance would we take Bogut off the Ws hands (so they could go after KD) if they threw in a pick or someone like Ian Clark?


Yes, but draft picks should be the main return from salary dumps. Jettisoning Nick Young somewhere in the process would be great too.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

OKC wants to keep KD so they try to land Horford - should we take Kanter off their hands? that's 2-3 years at 17-18m per but it's a need position (though he's not a rim protector) and maybe a bargain down the line


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

> Lakers Give Qualifying Offers To Jordan Clarkson, Marcelo Huertas, And Tarik Black
> 
> Lakers Nation•June 30, 2016
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers have made their first moves ahead of the start of NBA free agency. The storied franchise is preparing for what will likely be an incredibly busy free agency period, and their first order of business is taking care of a few of their players from last season’s roster. Jordan Clarkson, Marcelo Huertas, and Tarik Black have received qualifying offers from the team. Ryan Kelly, however, didn’t receive the same offer, according to Eric Pincus of Basketball Insiders: The Lakers giving Clarkson a qualifying offer comes as no surprise. Clarkson is in the team’s long-term plans and is expected to sign a new deal quickly once free agency gets underway on Friday. As for Black and Huertas...



http://sports.yahoo.com/m/6e779f4d-...b/ss_lakers-give-qualifying-offers.html?nhp=1


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

e-monk said:


> consider (due to tenure in league):
> 
> Biyombo 'max' starts at 17m
> Whiteside 'max' starts at 22m
> Batum 'max' starts at 30m (I believe)


Batum is a middle tier max. He's played 7 seasons. Believe it's like 24 mil, but we have to stop looking at the dollar figure and consider the cap %. It's just the way these things work. Biyombo for $20 mil a year sounds absolutely ludicrous. But in terms of a cap percentage and in this market where there are fewer players than there are dollars to spend, he's going to get it. 

And yes, if we swing and miss on everyone, and that's looking like a very real possibility, we have to find any way to go get established talent, including taking salary dumps. With maybe the exception of helping the Clippers land Durant. Fuck those guys.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

FYI Im going to check out Woj's free agent show. I heard his draft show was great


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Lakers have given qualifying offers to Jordan Clarkson, Tarik Black & Marcelo Huertas making all 3 restricted, not Ryan Kelly


https://twitter.com/EricPincus/status/748581959400513536


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> After a season away from the NBA, two-time All-Star Carlos Boozer is eager to continue his career next season.
> 
> Boozer, 34, has been working out in Miami throughout the past year and hopes there’s an opportunity in a bench role and mentoring environment on a team in the 2016-17 season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/carlos-boozer-planning-nba-return-185530263.html

Plan B-


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748702637336387584
But...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748703183921225728


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

http://espn.com/espn/now?nowId=21-0540355820760604267-4



> Lakers priorities in free agency were shooting & rim protection. Among names I've heard interest in: Ryan Anderson, Parsons, Batum, Bazemore, Tyler Zeller


Yes to Batum and Bazemore. Meh on the rest.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748729498225434624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748729966922113024


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748730775609094145


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Umm, cool? I'd hope we're taking a let's not over-pay for mediocre player approach. I won't hate it if it's at a reasonable price. Which in this market I'd guess is 4 years, $50ish million.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Woj reporting $65 mil. Good God.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> Umm, cool? I'd hope we're taking a let's not over-pay for mediocre player approach. I won't hate it if it's at a reasonable price. Which in this market I'd guess is 4 years, $50ish million.


I'm hearing Bazemore is asking for 18/20 a season. That should be pretty telling about the market in general.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748736245589696514


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Really hoping that last year is a team option. 

It's pretty bad, Mozgov probably the definition of your average NBA center. Guess we didn't want to risk the market drying up or getting in a bidding war for Biyombo. I mean, idk. A little hard to understand. 

Good news is we still have close to $50 mil in cap room.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748744836199518208


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Mozgov deal is done per Woj. Fills a need. Last year was bad, but hopefully he can give us '14-15 numbers.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I mean, we do need a starting center. Hopefully he's healthy and can have a bounce back year. Still holding out hope the last year is not fully guaranteed. 

Soo, serious question. Would you rather have Mozgov at $16 mil a year or Biyombo at $20-22 mil a year? Because I feel like that's what he'll get in this market. I honestly don't know that answer to that. 

Moving on. Let's hope we can at least get a meeting with Batum.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Cris said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748744836199518208


The Lakers need outside shooters for proper spacing around Russell and Randle. Ingram is just one guy. Nobody is going to hedge off him, but he can't create all the spacing alone. Evan Turner can't shoot. I think he's a bad match for this team, but I wouldn't be surprised to see him signed. The Lakers seem to be a little desperate to fill their roster, not a good way to start free agency. There is a lot of cap space to fill though, so even if they signed him to a big contract, good shooters could still be added to the mix.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Uncle Drew said:


> Soo, serious question. Would you rather have Mozgov at $16 mil a year or Biyombo at $20-22 mil a year? Because I feel like that's what he'll get in this market. I honestly don't know that answer to that.


Biyombo, no question in my mind.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Yea, who am I kidding, I probably would too. Oh well.

Woke up to see we re-signed JC to 4 years/$50 mil, no options. A cheap deal in this economy, but Lakers had all sorts of leverage. Good shit. 

Nic Batum re-signs with Charlotte. Dammit. 

We still have a little over $30 mil to spend, I believe. Need a swingman. Best available? Probably Bazemore, who's rumored to be seeking $20 mil a year. 

I'd assume Turner, Lee, Afflalo are our other options. Turner would probably be my last choice of the group.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm guessing Turner goes to the Pelicans and Afflalo resigns with the Knicks (if that franchise can muster any good sense this offseason). 

Nobody thinks the Lakers would offer up on Kent Bazemore? Ezeli or Barnes? Marvin Williams? Ryan Anderson?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Uncle Drew said:


> I mean, we do need a starting center. Hopefully he's healthy and can have a bounce back year. Still holding out hope the last year is not fully guaranteed.
> 
> Soo, serious question. Would you rather have Mozgov at $16 mil a year or Biyombo at $20-22 mil a year? Because I feel like that's what he'll get in this market. I honestly don't know that answer to that.
> 
> Moving on. Let's hope we can at least get a meeting with Batum.


Biyombo is undersized at 6'9" and not a good PnR guy (bad hands, doesn't flow to the basket well) - he did himself a world of good in the play-offs for sure but isn't he a little bit like Tarik Black at this point?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

JC's deal is kind of a bargain


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Just read that the Lakers will be bringing in Moe Harkless for a meeting. He is a RFA.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jordan Clarkson on that deal is an absolute bargain!! Look at what Bradley Beal got and go compare his numbers to JCs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yup, that Clarkson deal is incredible. Well done. 

Who's next?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

shooters


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm okay with the Clarkson deal, because I think he is worth it, but I believe the most any other team could have offered him was around $42M. And that comes with the caveat that he would only make mid-level exemption money the first 2 years.

I think we could have gotten a better deal.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

elcap15 said:


> I'm okay with the Clarkson deal, because I think he is worth it, but I believe the most any other team could have offered him was around $42M. And that comes with the caveat that he would only make mid-level exemption money the first 2 years.
> 
> I think we could have gotten a better deal.


Nah, we got a great deal. A max offer sheet would've totaled closer to $60 mil.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/laker...dan-clarkson-offer-sheet--20151224-story.html

Those numbers are a little outdated as it underestimated the rise in the cap by a few million.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

elcap15 said:


> I'm okay with the Clarkson deal, because I think he is worth it, but I believe the most any other team could have offered him was around $42M. And that comes with the caveat that he would only make mid-level exemption money the first 2 years.
> 
> I think we could have gotten a better deal.


JC's deal is a flat out bargain


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Dammit. Bazemore just re-signed with ATL. 

We officially missed out on everyone of note. We need to at least add a veteran wing player, right? Riiight?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron Artest? Lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Uncle Drew said:


> Dammit. Bazemore just re-signed with ATL.
> 
> We officially missed out on everyone of note. We need to at least add a veteran wing player, right? Riiight?


Lakers actually offered him more than Atlanta (same number of years, but $72 million instead of $70) and he declined.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> Lakers actually offered him more than Atlanta (same number of years, but $72 million instead of $70) and he declined.


Way too much money. Glad we missed that bullet.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

I mean I'd like to say we're showing restraint not offering Even Turner and Kent Bazemore upwards of $20 mil a year but then we gave Mozgov $64 mii. I honestly have no clue what's going on. 

Courtney Lee is getting a ton of interest, so he's probably out. I think Afflalo is our best bet. He's probably worth Jared Dudley money (3 years $30 mil).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> I mean I'd like to say we're showing restraint not offering Even Turner and Kent Bazemore upwards of $20 mil a year but then we gave Mozgov $64 mii. I honestly have no clue what's going on.
> 
> Courtney Lee is getting a ton of interest, so he's probably out. I think Afflalo is our best bet. He's probably worth Jared Dudley money (3 years $30 mil).


In reality, what's the alternative. 4/94 for Biyombo? Pick your poison.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

If like to see us make a run at Brandon Rush. He could be had for cheap, he knows Luke's system and he's a solid vet presence but still young enough to be able to contribute.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If like to see us make a run at Brandon Rush. He could be had for cheap, he knows Luke's system and he's a solid vet presence but still young enough to be able to contribute.


And he's family to Lakers royalty, Kareem!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So, as of right now, our depth chart looks something like this. You can flip Deng and Ingram, doesn't really matter right now. 

Timofey Mosgov......Ivic Zubac
Julius Randle..........Larry Nance
Luol Deng..............Brandon Ingram 
Jordan Clarkson	.....Anthony Brown
D’Angelo Russell.....Lou Williams	


That's without re-signing Tarik Black. 

Do we go after another veteran wing player? Or should we wait to see if KD chooses GS and try to swoop in for Harrison Barnes?


----------



## PauloCatarino2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Uncle Drew said:


> So, as of right now, our depth chart looks something like this. You can flip Deng and Ingram, doesn't really matter right now.
> 
> Timofey Mosgov......Ivic Zubac
> Julius Randle..........Larry Nance
> ...


Harrison Barnes no, please. With Deng + Ingram, we got the position covered.
Too thin at the SG and C positions, though...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nick Young ‏@NickSwagyPYoung 13h13 hours ago



> If you perfect then be perfect I live in a world where ppl fuck up learn from it and move on ...



Can we please trade this ignorant piece of shit for some basketballs or athletic tape already please....

...Evidently he had to "learn" that you shouldnt bring ho's into his fiancees home and bang them


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

> Harrison Barnes no, please. With Deng + Ingram, we got the position covered.
> Too thin at the SG and C positions, though...



Yea, I tend to agree. The hope would've obviously been that Barnes can play 2 and 3, and Luol some 4 (that's actually where he thrived late in the season). But I don't think Barnes at a max is a good fit anymore. 

Give me another solid vet 2 guard and lets role with our young core. Try to preserve at least one max slot for next year.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## PauloCatarino2 (Jul 2, 2016)

Uncle Drew said:


> Yea, I tend to agree. The hope would've obviously been that Barnes can play 2 and 3, and Luol some 4 (that's actually where he thrived late in the season). But I don't think Barnes at a max is a good fit anymore.
> 
> *Give me another solid vet 2 guard and lets role with our young core. Try to preserve at least one max slot for next year*.


Yeah, i agree.
Let's be real: there's no guy out there the Lakers can possibly get that will get this team to more than a 30-wins-team next season.

Resign Tarik Black to bolster the PF/C position, get rid of Nick Young (unfortunately) and try and get a vet SG, 3-and-D guy an roll with it.

The more i think of it, eventhough i don't like what we are paying Mozgov, i kinda love the FA signings (considering the Lakers wouldn't be able to get a star player): two vets who can play some defense, who are complementary players and won't stand in the way of the development of the young guys.

Kobe and Byron "broke" the team last season. This season it will be of the upmost importance hand the reins of the offense to Russell, develop Randle and Clarkson (who i wish will concentrate more on off-the-ball play and defense) and hope Ingram's shot translates well into the pros. Deng and Mozvog won't really get in the way of it.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Afflalo off the market. 

Two guards still on the market...

Courtney Lee (supposedly has a 4 year, $40mil plus offer from Knicks)
Allen Crabbe (RFA)

Umm, who else? I know KSF mentioned Brandon Rush, who would be fine but probably not get many minutes. If we're just going locker room guys who we don't expect to play, there's Alan Anderson.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

OOOO...Id be interested in Crabbe...He was looking pretty darn good during the playoffs for POR.....I think he could be something in a year or two. Wouldnt mind him at all


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Make that 4 years $50 mil for Courtney Lee to NYK. 

Crabbe is restricted, but they did just sign Evan Turner and obviously starting spots are full in their back-court. So maybe there's a chance?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Medina says if the Lakers aren't able to trade Nick Young, they're just going to buy him out. Relationship w/D'Angelo doesn't matter to LAL.


https://twitter.com/grantgoldberg/status/749646768820719616

Addition by subtraction


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Crabbe is on the verge of getting 4yr/70million from the Nets...holy crap no thanks

http://www.blazersedge.com/2016/7/3/12091846/free-agency-news-allen-crabbe-brooklyn-nets-contract


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749844022521364480


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Another solid move.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm not as enthusiastic about Tarik Black as many Laker fans, but somebody has to fill that cap space. With his positive attitude, work ethic, and a motor that doesn't stop, he would be a good guy to have on the bench for all 30 teams.


----------



## PauloCatarino2 (Jul 2, 2016)

arasu said:


> I'm not as enthusiastic about Tarik Black as many Laker fans, but somebody has to fill that cap space. With his positive attitude, work ethic, and a motor that doesn't stop, he would be a good guy to have on the bench for all 30 teams.


Well, i kinda see him like a Jordan Hill-kind of hustle player: he'll play 15-to-20 mpg at C and PF, rebound, score on dunks and putbacks and try on defense. He's a guy that already knows the team and the franchise and seems like an uplift guy to have around.

And i'm gonna love to see many a Russell-to-Black alley-oops from pick and rolls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino2 said:


> Well, i kinda see him like a Jordan Hill-kind of hustle player: he'll play 15-to-20 mpg at C and PF, rebound, score on dunks and putbacks and try on defense. He's a guy that already knows the team and the franchise and seems like an uplift guy to have around.
> 
> 
> 
> And i'm gonna love to see many a Russell-to-Black alley-oops from pick and rolls.



PM me your new email so you can have your old account back.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

2nd year not guarenteed, as well. 

Good deal and good for Tarik. Most people have nothing but positive things to say about him. Think he'll get more burn with Luke. 

Tarik's deal also doesn't effect cap room since it's an early bird-rights deal. Curious that we're holding on to this one last max slot. Most likely nothing, but could we be waiting for the KD domino to drop?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Uncle Drew said:


> 2nd year not guarenteed, as well.
> 
> Good deal and good for Tarik. Most people have nothing but positive things to say about him. Think he'll get more burn with Luke.
> 
> Tarik's deal also doesn't effect cap room since it's an early bird-rights deal. Curious that we're holding on to this one last max slot. Most likely nothing, but could we be waiting for the KD domino to drop?


maybe waiting to see if we can get anything to help some team leverage space when they go to add Durant and need to move contracts?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wow Durant...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just glad he didn't go to the Clippers. Hearing bitchy Clippers fans and their "big-four" would have been terrible. Now they rightfully go back to being the baby brother of LA.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Crazy. 

Hindsight 20/20, but we could've had a real shot at landing Barnes and Bogut with Luke on board. Oh well.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

People speculating on a Lakers push for Westbrook now. No effing way. We give up our young assets and he leaves next year? Especially when we have room to sign him next year? No way.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Yeah we dont blow our wad for Westbrook, I dont know if we could do something creative to get him but Im even so-so on that since we have Dlo and the youth movement.

He's gotta be telling OKC to trade him right now right? He doesnt want to be there, he would be doing OKC a favor by asking for it now rather than get nothing in return, OKC knows there is no chance he is coming back...He has gota be getting moved this offseason IMO


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> The sense I get, the Lakers never quite understood why B. Scott didn't play Tarik Black more, was an issue of contention


https://twitter.com/EricPincus/status/749865180184530944

I fully agree Black should have had WAY more PT...Im hoping he balls out this year, I honestly think if healthy and given PT he could become much more productive


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Mindaugas Kuzminskas, I'm told, worked out for Lakers and Hawks. He'll soon decide on NBA or Euro future.


https://twitter.com/IAmDPick/status/749968178743312384

DraftExpress: http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Mindaugas-Kuzminskas-5783/

Highlights: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQrHCTGCb3c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Uncle Drew said:


> People speculating on a Lakers push for Westbrook now. No effing way. We give up our young assets and he leaves next year? Especially when we have room to sign him next year? No way.





DaRizzle said:


> Yeah we dont blow our wad for Westbrook, I dont know if we could do something creative to get him but Im even so-so on that since we have Dlo and the youth movement.
> 
> He's gotta be telling OKC to trade him right now right? He doesnt want to be there, he would be doing OKC a favor by asking for it now rather than get nothing in return, OKC knows there is no chance he is coming back...He has gota be getting moved this offseason IMO


For what it's worth, I actually think it's worth it for the Lakers to tank one more year, as the 2017 draft is supposed to be very good and it would wipe out the last pick owed to Orlando for Dwight - if the Lakers don't convey their pick to Philly in 2017 then the unprotected 2019 pick they owe Orlando goes away. I don't think that giving up, like, Ingram and Russell to get Westbrook so that he can play you into the ten seed and then skip town makes any sense.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bogg said:


> *For what it's worth, I actually think it's worth it for the Lakers to tank one more year,* as the 2017 draft is supposed to be very good and it would wipe out the last pick owed to Orlando for Dwight - if the Lakers don't convey their pick to Philly in 2017 then the unprotected 2019 pick they owe Orlando goes away.


No, no and no! The Lakers have already stockpiled on (unproven) talent. 
't


> I don't think that giving up, like, Ingram and Russell to get Westbrook so that he can play you into the ten seed and then skip town makes any sense.


Why would the Lakers make that trade?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

why trade for Westbrook - let the young dudes develop and take a shot at him next summer - if you don't have a shot at him next summer you certainly don't want to have traded assets for him in the meanwhile and if you do have a shot at him it will be because you kept these assets and they showed promise


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Bogg said:


> For what it's worth, I actually think it's worth it for the Lakers to tank one more year, as the 2017 draft is supposed to be very good and it would wipe out the last pick owed to Orlando for Dwight - if the Lakers don't convey their pick to Philly in 2017 then the unprotected 2019 pick they owe Orlando goes away. I don't think that giving up, like, Ingram and Russell to get Westbrook so that he can play you into the ten seed and then skip town makes any sense.


The tankathon is over. One of the biggest reasons we didn't get in the door with big name FA's this year is because we have shown no signs of improvement these past 3 years. This whole season is going to be about Luke taking the first steps to turn the culture around. 

This "tank one more year" notion is silly to me, and you're not even close to the first person that has suggested it. First off, tanking guarantees nothing. We just came off consecutive worst records in our team's history and still had to dodge a couple bullets to keep our pick. And the idea that if we get one more lottery pick, we're somehow cementing success. Like Harry Giles or Josh Jackson are going to suddenly attract interest from top established players. Or they alone would turn around what would be FOUR rock bottom years for the franchise. 

Like Paulo said, young talent is no longer our problem. Tanking is no longer an option.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

So even with our draft picks and even if we don't stretch out Nick Young's salary, we're still about $6-8 mil short of the Salary Cap floor, money that will be spent either way. Why not throw a big one year offer at a vet guard just to have another adult in the room?

Alan Anderson, Ronnie Price, Caron Butler? 
Or are we giving that money to Huertas? Bringing back MWP??

edit: this is based on estimates for Mozgov, Deng and JC's starting salaries. They can (and should) front load those contracts. We'll find out in a few days.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> So even with our draft picks and even if we don't stretch out Nick Young's salary, we're still about $6-8 mil short of the Salary Cap floor, money that will be spent either way. Why not throw a big one year offer at a vet guard just to have another adult in the room?
> 
> Alan Anderson, Ronnie Price, Caron Butler?
> Or are we giving that money to Huertas? Bringing back MWP??
> ...


Yeah, it will be interesting to see how the Lakers will spend the rest of the money.
IMHO, guys like Sacre ot Kelly should not be picked up. they have overstayed their welcome. 
Huertas could be interesting. He balled a little, late in the season. Bass? A guy like Wayne Ellington (for his 3)?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I might consider bringing Kelly back since Luke is not likely to misuse him as woefully as Scott did

they still need a shooter or two

Russell -Lou Williams
Clarkson - Anthony Brown
Deng-Ingram
Randle-Nance Jr.
Mozgov-Black- Zubac


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> People speculating on a Lakers push for Westbrook now. No effing way. We give up our young assets and he leaves next year? Especially when we have room to sign him next year? No way.


This the is the crazy **** the Lakers management would do. I hope they don't, but I still tend to think Mitch doesn't survive next season one way or another.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Cris said:


> This the is the crazy **** the Lakers management would do. I hope they don't, but I still tend to think Mitch doesn't survive next season one way or another.


We got burned by Dwight, don't think Mitch makes that mistake again. Man, remember how high Bynum's trade value was in 2011? Every single one of us would've made that Dwight Howard deal, but to know what we know now...


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yeah, it will be interesting to see how the Lakers will spend the rest of the money.
> IMHO, guys like Sacre ot Kelly should not be picked up. they have overstayed their welcome.
> Huertas could be interesting. He balled a little, late in the season. Bass? A guy like Wayne Ellington (for his 3)?


I think we're a little crowded up front with Deng being a 3-4 at this stage in his career. So Bass and Kelly our out, IMO. 

Yes to Wayne Ellington. He and Rush are the only real shooters I still see on the market. Though I expect Rush to re-sign in GS now, and Ellington should get plenty of looks elsewhere. 

I'm talking mentors, though. We have Deng, and well, Luke and the coaching staff. I think one more would be nice. Keep some flexibility for next year. Even though cap room has meant jack to us lately.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> I think we're a little crowded up front with Deng being a 3-4 at this stage in his career. So Bass and Kelly our out, IMO.
> 
> Yes to Wayne Ellington. He and Rush are the only real shooters I still see on the market. Though I expect Rush to re-sign in GS now, and Ellington should get plenty of looks elsewhere.
> 
> *I'm talking mentors, though. *We have Deng, and well, Luke and the coaching staff. I think one more would be nice. Keep some flexibility for next year. Even though cap room has meant jack to us lately.


Sure, i get it. And you would be right.
But this Lakers team is so unproven i would say getting another guy who can produce too would be more beneficial.
But i get your point.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Not sure if this is out there yet, but the second year of Tarik Black's two-year, $13-million Laker deal is a team option.


https://twitter.com/Mike_Bresnahan/status/750792809829896192


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Chicago needs to move Dunleavy or Calderon if they want to sign Wade. If I'm Mitch, I'm on the phone with Chicago trying to see if we can take on Calderon + a sweetener. Expiring deal and he's a solid vet pg that can back up DLo.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

PauloCatarino said:


> Why would the Lakers make that trade?


I don't think they should, that's the point. The bidding for Westbrook could get pretty rich though, so the idea that anyone's going to get him on the cheap probably isn't realistic, and neither Clarkson nor Randle does much for OKC (by virtue of sinking a lottery pick into Cam Payne and having Adams/Kanter/Sabonis already).


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Chicago has traded guard Jose Calderon to the Los Angeles Lakers, league sources tell @TheVertical.


Nice!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KSF called it. Good shit. I think it's a great move. But what did we trade?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He probably goes directly into our cap space. I want to know if they included a sweetener.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice call.

I would have rather signed a vet two guard, but I guess this means JC is going full time at the two. 

Anyway, Calderon is at least an upgrade from Huertas at backup point. Can still shoot. Horrible defender, though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bresnahan saying we acquired two 2nd rounders too. Good trade!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Bresnahan saying we acquired two 2nd rounders too. Good trade!


WOOOOW...Sweet!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

When you draft as good as the Lakers do, that's a solid haul!


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Calderon has one year remaining on his contract (which brings us to about the salary floor). We get another vet in the locker room; a player well passed his prime but who's still a good shooter on a team that has very few. And we get a couple 2nd rounders. 

Not a game changer by any stretch, but a smart move all around.

I'd say final orders of business this summer are to waive Nick Young and maybe give a young free agent wing a shot. (Jabari Brown?)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> Calderon has one year remaining on his contract (which brings us to about the salary floor). We get another vet in the locker room; a player well passed his prime but who's still a good shooter on a team that has very few. And we get a couple 2nd rounders.
> 
> Not a game changer by any stretch, but a smart move all around.
> 
> I'd say final orders of business this summer are to waive Nick Young and maybe give a young free agent wing a shot. (Jabari Brown?)


and Huertas for 3rd string Id imagine


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

smart move. Getting something for nothing are the kind of moves good teams make when the best options fall through.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

So is there any chance with Wade going to Chicago that Whiteside doesn't want to sign with Miami anymore? Can we please swoop in and get him and forget about Mozgov all together? Please?


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Surprised we brought Huertas back with Calderon on board. Guess we could do worse for the minimum.

What's this talk about us being interested in picking up Drew Gooden off waivers? Why?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Uncle Drew said:


> Surprised we brought Huertas back with Calderon on board. Guess we could do worse for the minimum.
> 
> What's this talk about us being interested in picking up Drew Gooden off waivers? Why?


character guy/mentor?

surprised they brought back Huertas after landing Calderon who is basically a rich man's Huertas at this point


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We were/are still under the league minimum...The money was going to be spent no matter what


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

from what I've been reading the kids love them some Marcello too


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> If I'm Mitch, I'm on the phone with Chicago trying to see if we can take on Calderon + a sweetener.





King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Bresnahan saying we acquired two 2nd rounders too. Good trade!


You called it exactly. We had been discussing absorbing contracts for assets here. With the bandwagoners long gone, it seems like most Laker fans actually know what we're talking about, especially on this forum.


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

Adding a backcourt perimeter defender to this group would be nice, maybe a G/F 3nD guy or a quick combo guard. Even if that happens, this looks like a terrible defensive group. Calderon may be the worst defender in the league.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

https://twitter.com/boogiecousins/status/756269971727011840

Boogie loves him some Lakers


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> Here's what Pincus had to say about such a potential move:
> 
> The team has held off on signing Tarik Black, Marcelo Huertas and second-overall pick Brandon Ingram, keeping an eye on what could be $13.6 million in cap room (assuming the team also waives and stretched Nick Young).
> 
> ...


. 

http://www.silverscreenandroll.com/2016/7/21/12251114/lakers-trade-rumors-unnamed-trade-target


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll talk to my sources in the front office to see what I can dig up.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

looking at hoopshype Josh Smith is the only expiring I see in that range but they do have a history of working with the rockets


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I heard JR Smith's name...Im hoping and assuming that is total BS


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Please consider these 3 players:

Stephenson

Josh Smith

Ty Lawson


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Supposedly this is what Presti wants for Westbrook.



> with the Lakers sources indicated a deal would need to include Ingram, Russell & picks.


https://twitter.com/AdamJosephSport/status/755956735299289089?ref_src=twsrc^tfw
Nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Supposedly this is what Presti wants for Westbrook.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AdamJosephSport/status/755956735299289089?ref_src=twsrc^tfw
> Nooooooooooooooooooo


This is just bullshit. If Westbrook wants to leave the Thunder at the end of this season, why would a team trade for him instead of waiting for next off-season? And why would Westbrook want to join a gutted Lakers team, if the Lakers would be stupid enough to make the trade?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, that's not happening. Wouldn't make any sense.


----------

